
FREE Slack community for traveling entrepreneurs - poehah
http://nomadentrepreneurs.co
======
minimaxir
...are there non-free Slack communities?

~~~
johnyd
Yes, there definitely are. There is a Slack community for digital nomads that
is charging $65 (on time). This group is similar, just free :)

